# new fish



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

so Im getting two new fish from my job if everything goes well. they promised me fish like a month ago and we've just been busy so ill be getting the thursday and I need to know if i can keep my plants in there or go back to fake?
\problem is I dont know the name of them one has vertical black and a light yellow lines and the other is a big silver one it looks like a silver barb. any ideas???


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

the silver one looks like this
http://www.fishthailand.co.uk/species/cimages/silver_barb/species_silver_barb.JPG


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

It is very likely that is the fish as these are quite common in the aquarium trade, the other one could be most anything, if you noticed in the pic you posted, that barb gets quite large, and i didnt read what size tank you have


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Its a 55gal. With plants and driftwood also not surewhat size the tanks are @ work


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*a 55 should be fine for that silver barb, its a fairly long tank, and they like to cruise, now to figure out what the other one is, also there is no problem with any plants or driftwood you currently have, if you like em keep em *


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well that's good news about the plants cause I really like them. Ill take pics of the Thursday night if everything goes right


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok I found a pic Ive seen a pic before on craigslist and its a banded Leporinus fasciatus. we have 3 of them at work and they are all fairly large so they are just trying to make a little room in the tank getting a little overcrowded in there. maybe ill get lucky and get a couple more fish???

Cool Stripped Fish ( Leporinus fasciatus)


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Id pass on this one, it gets over a foot long and loves to eat plants  . Likes acidic water also. does best in groups, and likes fast moving water. Its up to you of course, but given the choice my vote is nooooo *


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

dang thats gonna be a bummer.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*You can do it , i just said i wouldnt, But there are lots of things i wouldnt do....well come to think of it not that many lol. its just that a fish that gets a foot long in a tank thats only a foot wide, seems a little crowded to me, but far be it for me to dictate what others want to do.*


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok well maybe ill hang on to it for a while to see how my plants fair, if things don't go well I guess ill get store credit.also when you say acidic water what exactly is that type of water?


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well what a upset I got the fish two silver barbs and two of the others and now they are dead. They didn't make the trip I guess I was. Upset about the whole thing just kinda upset about I guess just cause I was excited about I guess. I got pictures that ill post when I get back home.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well heres the pics.
<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=df.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/df.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=df2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/df2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=df3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/df3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*How long has that tank been running?? was it cycled?? what fish were in there before??? did you get that cichlid at the same time as the other fish?? were they already dead when you put them in the tank?? Something is really fishy about this, excuse the pun (Not intentional) Those were pretty big fish, how large was the container you brought them home in?? I know this is a lot of questions but i just hate that you lost those fish, and really would like to help you from having that same kind of experience again. *


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh that's so sad...


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

07candyr6 said:


> Well what a upset I got the fish two silver barbs and two of the others and now they are dead. They didn't make the trip I guess I was. Upset about the whole thing just kinda upset about I guess just cause I was excited about I guess. I got pictures that ill post when I get back home.


How long was the trip from work to home??


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wasn'tto long maybe 25-30mins


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wasn't to long maybe 25-30mins


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry about the double post my phone is weird. And what I think it was is the trip home. I had them in a 5gal bucket and I'm sure it was just to small for them to make the trip. It was the largest thing we had to make the trip. Also the tank had been up for almost 2 months that had smaller cichlids in it and they've done fine. Imeani got the fish for free so I'm not out but I do feel bad about just cause I feel like they just went to waste! I came to work and apologized to the manager that got them out the tank for me but I still feel bad that I lost them like that.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh that is a huge bummer. Sorry...


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Im really sorry for that loss, a 5 gal bucket even full of water was wayyyy to small to try to transport those large fish in. But you live and learn i suppose, really hate it for the fish *frown*


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

yea like I said I just feel bad!!!


----------

